# Mojave x ??



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

Ive just got a mojave male and was wondering what are the best combos to put with it..pinstripe=jigsaw LESSER=LUCY??
Thanks nathan.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

LUCYS said:


> Ive just got a mojave male and was wondering what are the best combos to put with it..pinstripe=jigsaw LESSER=LUCY??
> Thanks nathan.


Yes


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

Blackecho said:


> Yes


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

best combo is what YOU like or what plans you formulate based on what YOU like :2thumb:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

tricky said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> best combo is what YOU like or what plans you formulate based on what YOU like :2thumb:


couldn't agree more, why do people ask what to breed things to:bash:

Have a look and see what you like and buy the morph that you need to make what you like


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

I like loads of them...yesterday i saw a couple which ive never saw before so just wanted to see all the combos,, so i could check them out for myself nm then decide...ive got them now neway..i bought a pastel and a mojave..for a pastave,,
if i get one in the future hopefully ill breed pastave to another pastave and get maybe..lucys,pastels,super pastels,mojaves,normals and maybe a super pastave..correct me if im wrong.

Shabba!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

pastave x pastave =

1:16 normal
2:16 pastel
2:16 mojo
1:16 super pastel
1:16 super mojo (not classed as BEL any more)
4:16 pastave
2:16 super pastel mojo
2:16 pastel super mojo 
1:16 super pastel super mojo

ALL chance per egg


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

That would be a fun 1 to hatch!!!


----------



## nicknick81 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Alan,
out of curiosity, how come theyre not classed as BEL anymore?


----------



## hugh.jones (Dec 23, 2008)

if you breed a super pastel super mojo all offspring will at leat be a pastave.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

nicknick81 said:


> Hi Alan,
> out of curiosity, how come theyre not classed as BEL anymore?


They're too dirty.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

nicknick81 said:


> Hi Alan,
> out of curiosity, how come theyre not classed as BEL anymore?


It's not so much that they're not classified as a BluEL - it's that, because they have head markings, they don't fit people's idea of a blue-eyed WHITE snake.

Just as Ivory is not called BlkEL, despite being just as white as MANY Super Fires are


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

alot of people, myself included, actually prefer the off white of super mojaves and ivories to the pure white of BluEL and BlkEL


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Blackecho said:


> They're too dirty.


The ones I have seen were actually really clean.
Are they not called white diamonds?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

No, a White Diamond is homozygous for the Russo "Lemon line" het leucistic gene - and yes, THEY are very clean!


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

There we go you've solved that one know : victory:.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

yep, the "vin russo het" super form, is almost/as clean as the super lesser


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

hugh.jones said:


> if you breed a super pastel super mojo all offspring will at leat be a pastave.


 
thats awsome!!!


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

markhill said:


> couldn't agree more, why do people ask what to breed things to:bash:
> 
> Have a look and see what you like and buy the morph that you need to make what you like




No harm in asking peoples opinions!


----------

